#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Tutorial Unifi

## naldo864

testei os unifi na pratica muito legal voce cria uma rede com um unico ssid se voce quiser e se não quiser voce pode criar ate 4 diferentes .bom mas vamos a mão na obra de como configurar rapido e facil.

primeiro e obrigatorio na primeira vez voce tem que adotar o aparelho unifi com a rede padrão ubiquiti 192.168.1.xxxx eu sempre uso o 192.168.1.10 mas voce não vai acessar o unifi como um ap nano ou outro da linha ubiquiti ,voce tem que instalar o unifi controler .
baixe no site da ubiquiti e instale no seu pc windows ou mac ou ate lynux não vou entrar em detalhes de como instalar o unifi controler no windows por que ate minha filha de 1 ano ja sabe instalar .

ok feito .

ligue seu pc no unifi e ligue com um cabo de rede ,coloque em sua placa de rede 192.168.1.10 mascara 255.255.255.0 e ligue o unifi ,abra o unifi controler e veja que ja existe uma notificação de unifi ap encontrado ..clique no mac do unifi do lado esquerdo da tela e jogue ele no mapa ,clique em adopt e ele sera adotado para a rede de sua empresa .
apos isto ele rebotara e voltara com o led verde e estavel ...se estiver piscando reset e configure de novo .o software do unifi e somente para isto .e logico tambem para o hotspot unifi mas eu não testei .

feito isto na proxima vez ele voltara configurado para a rede de 192.168.1.xx ...mas ai voce pode colocar ele em sua rede real como ap bridge ,ou seja se sua rede e 10.1.1.1/24 ,exemplo coloque seu unifi ap com ip 10.1.1.200 .

duvidas ? estou aqui para ajudar neste incrivel equipamento.

----------


## demattos

Otima contribuicao para comunidade naldo.

----------


## onnet

Oi Naldo, estou para atender uns clientes prediais, e procurando relatos sobre o unifi, vi um post seu na qual você estava pra implantar em uma garagem de onibus, e aí deu certo?
É o seguinte, os prédios tem entre 5 e 11 andares, 4 aptos por andar, vou receber o sinal da minha torre por nanobridge e tentar descer um cabo até um unifi, por que o grande problema aqui é que não tem como passar cabos pro aptos, então terei que atender os clientes sem fio. Estou querendo por um unfi em cada andar nos corredores bem no centro, será que o sinsl chegará legal nos aptos que estarão em volta? Será que vou precisar por 1 por andar ou 1 a cada 2 andares será suficiente?. Desculpe amigo por estas perguntas, que muitas das vezes não tem como saber, a não ser estando "in loco", mas pela sua experiência com esse produto, creio que você poderá me dar uma luz, mesmo que por cima. Obrigado e fica com Deus.

----------


## naldo864

e o seguinte do switch que chega no terraço e so descer um cabo para cada unifi e configurar no predio todo se em algum apartamento ou corredor o sinal ficar fraco demas voce pode colocar um unifi extra sem cabo como um especie de repetidor .

----------


## naldo864

os quatro estagio de leds do unifi são :

1 laranja piscando equipamento reiniciando
2 laranja fixo equipamento não configurado
3 verde piscando equipamento configurado mas não tem conexão com sua rede a qual foi configurado.
4 verde fixo ,equipamento configurado,e conectado a sua rede totalmente funcional.

----------


## eduardo_lg

Naldo, quer dizer que náo preciso usar o UNIFI apenas via cabo? posso fazer como ai, sem cabo? seria em WDS?

----------


## naldo864

sim ...mas não muitos tipo 1 a cada 3 unifi cabeados . 


exemplo linha de 3 unifi cabeados 1 fazendo extenção uplink wireless ,se for tudo cabeado ai não tem limites de unifi .

----------


## onnet

Valeu Naldo, vou fazer o projeto dos aptos e providenciar uns unifis para testes.
Obrigado.

----------


## Aplink

Até pra configurar como repetidor precisa do software da unifi? Estou querendo um para instalar numa rede já existente com roteadores Linksys padrão G. Pelo que vc viu funciona legal como repetidor nesse caso ?

----------


## victormota

Sim, para qualquer mudança nas configurações do radio você vai precisar do software.

----------


## adbthomaz

Ué, meu caro naldo eu li que dá para configura-los totalmente sem fio, digo tipo wds, mais eles acho que dá para colocar uns 100, um ligado ao outro tipo repetidores.

----------


## maykalba

Olá, estou para fazer um projeto em um hospital, pretendemos levar internet a todos os corredores. E como os corredores sao extensos, na tem como puxar cabo até todos os unifi AP, entao eu gostaria de saber se posso usa-lo totalmente sem fio, e quais as envetuais perdas de desempenho com isso, e se ele trabalha em WDS ou MESH.
Quanto a qualidade dos produtos nao ha duvida, se possivel tambem usarei o Tough Cable.

----------


## francklin

boa tarde amigos, o projeto é este: atender 2 predios com 5 andares com 6 apartamentos por andar, receber o sinal com uma NanoBridge M5 (ptp 5km) e colocar 1 unifi por andar entregando planos de 1 e 2 megas, uso mikrotik (hotspot e ppoe)... qual a opinião de vcs? ..... quero saber tbm se posso colocar apenas o 1º unifi ligado na swith e os demais sem fio? 
grato amigos.

----------


## sergio90

Naldo, configurei o not na faixa de IP padrão da Unifi (192.168. 1.10), mas não consigo adotar na minha rede que é: 192.168.0.. como faço para configurar minha faixa de ip na Unifi ou é configurado automaticamente?

----------


## naldo864

reseta ele entra na configuração e coloca na na mesma rede que a sua 192.168.0.xx ok .
agora se ele ta la no alto voce se enrolou .

----------


## sergio90

Naldo, configurei tudo como você indicou no tutorial, mas não consigo encontrar na unifi controller a opção para configurar o ap na faixa de ip da minha rede. Uso a versão 1.2.1. Onde no controller fica a opção para configurar o ap para IP estatico e configurar a rede.

----------


## Vinicius_suporte

> testei os unifi na pratica muito legal voce cria uma rede com um unico ssid se voce quiser e se não quiser voce pode criar ate 4 diferentes .bom mas vamos a mão na obra de como configurar rapido e facil.
> 
> primeiro e obrigatorio na primeira vez voce tem que adotar o aparelho unifi com a rede padrão ubiquiti 192.168.1.xxxx eu sempre uso o 192.168.1.10 mas voce não vai acessar o unifi como um ap nano ou outro da linha ubiquiti ,voce tem que instalar o unifi controler .
> baixe no site da ubiquiti e instale no seu pc windows ou mac ou ate lynux não vou entrar em detalhes de como instalar o unifi controler no windows por que ate minha filha de 1 ano ja sabe instalar .
> 
> ok feito .
> 
> ligue seu pc no unifi e ligue com um cabo de rede ,coloque em sua placa de rede 192.168.1.10 mascara 255.255.255.0 e ligue o unifi ,abra o unifi controler e veja que ja existe uma notificação de unifi ap encontrado ..clique no mac do unifi do lado esquerdo da tela e jogue ele no mapa ,clique em adopt e ele sera adotado para a rede de sua empresa .
> apos isto ele rebotara e voltara com o led verde e estavel ...se estiver piscando reset e configure de novo .o software do unifi e somente para isto .e logico tambem para o hotspot unifi mas eu não testei .
> ...


Naldo, estou com três AP UniFi la na minha empresa, e preciso conecta-los de modo que repitam o sinal. Já configurei um deles agora quero replicar o sinal aos outros, tipo repetidores. Como configuro eles ?

----------


## tacioandrade

Amigo eu tenho uma duvida com relação ao mapa que aparece nos vídeos de configuração do Unifi. No caso ao que parece você tem que subir um mapa ou planta do local para que possa configurar a localização dos APs, é isso mesmo? No caso vou tentar implanta-lo em um prédio escolar e o eu não tenho uma planta feita do local, então no caso pode ser feita a configuração sem essa planta?

Outra coisa, no caso de eu ter que usar essa planta, o software tem uma opção de subir plantas por andares ou algo do tipo? E a ultima pergunta, qual a extensão suportada pelo software para essas plantas?


Agradeço desde já pela ajuda. =D

- - - Atualizado - - -

Amigo eu tenho uma duvida com relação ao mapa que aparece nos vídeos de configuração do Unifi. No caso ao que parece você tem que subir um mapa ou planta do local para que possa configurar a localização dos APs, é isso mesmo? No caso vou tentar implanta-lo em um prédio escolar e o eu não tenho uma planta feita do local, então no caso pode ser feita a configuração sem essa planta?

Outra coisa, no caso de eu ter que usar essa planta, o software tem uma opção de subir plantas por andares ou algo do tipo? E a ultima pergunta, qual a extensão suportada pelo software para essas plantas?


Agradeço desde já pela ajuda. =D

----------


## dbbrito

O unifi precisa de mapas do local? Pois em um prédio de 14 andares querem instalar mas não tem planta alguma, como fazer nesse caso? Obrigado

----------


## victormota

Não, não precisa isso é caso você queira fazer um projeto e administrar depois cada unifi instalado. Mas sem a planta funciona normalmente.

----------


## dbbrito

> Não, não precisa isso é caso você queira fazer um projeto e administrar depois cada unifi instalado. Mas sem a planta funciona normalmente.


Obrigado pela ajuda, mas você sabe me informar se colocando ele entre dois andares ele consegue jogar sinal para o andar abaixo e o acima sem problemas? Obrigado

----------


## victormota

Não sei dizer, porque depende muito da arquitetura do hotel.
Eu aconselho usar um por andar.

----------


## yochanan

Coloquei em funcionamento em um hospital e apenas o andar do meio que recebe um link de fibra, possui o UNIFI cabeado. Para os demais andares (os de cima de os de baixo), eu fiz o link pelo própio equipamento. Está em produção e funcionando sem problemas.

----------


## Fernando Takaasi

Senhores, preciso configurar meu UNIFI como WDS em um AP TP-LINK, existe essa possibilidade ? OBRIGADO !

----------


## Marcowow

Bom dia !

Existe um passo a passo para configuração, não estou conseguindo fazer .
Se puder ajudar agradeço .






> testei os unifi na pratica muito legal voce cria uma rede com um unico ssid se voce quiser e se não quiser voce pode criar ate 4 diferentes .bom mas vamos a mão na obra de como configurar rapido e facil.
> 
> primeiro e obrigatorio na primeira vez voce tem que adotar o aparelho unifi com a rede padrão ubiquiti 192.168.1.xxxx eu sempre uso o 192.168.1.10 mas voce não vai acessar o unifi como um ap nano ou outro da linha ubiquiti ,voce tem que instalar o unifi controler .
> baixe no site da ubiquiti e instale no seu pc windows ou mac ou ate lynux não vou entrar em detalhes de como instalar o unifi controler no windows por que ate minha filha de 1 ano ja sabe instalar .
> 
> ok feito .
> 
> ligue seu pc no unifi e ligue com um cabo de rede ,coloque em sua placa de rede 192.168.1.10 mascara 255.255.255.0 e ligue o unifi ,abra o unifi controler e veja que ja existe uma notificação de unifi ap encontrado ..clique no mac do unifi do lado esquerdo da tela e jogue ele no mapa ,clique em adopt e ele sera adotado para a rede de sua empresa .
> apos isto ele rebotara e voltara com o led verde e estavel ...se estiver piscando reset e configure de novo .o software do unifi e somente para isto .e logico tambem para o hotspot unifi mas eu não testei .
> ...

----------


## Marcowow

Bom dia 

Como vc fez a configuração, não estou conseguindo 
Se puder ajudar agradeço.





> Coloquei em funcionamento em um hospital e apenas o andar do meio que recebe um link de fibra, possui o UNIFI cabeado. Para os demais andares (os de cima de os de baixo), eu fiz o link pelo própio equipamento. Está em produção e funcionando sem problemas.

----------


## dsctele

Olá.

Preciso de ajuda para configurar um AP com 2 SSIDs,
Um com acesso à rede interna e outro que acesse apenas a internet.

Tem como?

----------


## EdersonPadua

Boa tarde Naldo estou com um problema com as unifi se for possivel me ajudar. Bom estou montando uma rede com 11 unifi quero deixar em bride e o servidor em dhcp para autentiaçao direto com o serv mas nao estou achando aonde deixo em modo bride as unifi e tbm quando ligo as 11 no swuit elas pedem para adotar mas quando faço isso elas começam a se desconequitar e tbm nao achei aonde configurar a potencia dela se vc puder me ajudar agradeço...

----------


## naldo864

> Boa tarde Naldo estou com um problema com as unifi se for possivel me ajudar. Bom estou montando uma rede com 11 unifi quero deixar em bride e o servidor em dhcp para autentiaçao direto com o serv mas nao estou achando aonde deixo em modo bride as unifi e tbm quando ligo as 11 no swuit elas pedem para adotar mas quando faço isso elas começam a se desconequitar e tbm nao achei aonde configurar a potencia dela se vc puder me ajudar agradeço...



os unifi são bridges por natureza ,e ja tive um problema destes era o windows ,no xp funcionava normal adopt e tudo ...mas no 7 nem fud#[email protected]#[email protected] do .

----------


## EdersonPadua

Tentei aki com o xp mais ta a mesma coisa sera que pode ser outro tipo de problema...

----------


## EdersonPadua

Bom dia Naldo conssegui fazer a configuração das unifi o problema era q eu nao estava com nenhuma rede ligada a elas então elas ficavam desconectando depois que liguei elas a uma rede deu tudo certo.

----------


## Joseane

Boa tarde, estou com problemas na configuração de 5 unifi ap conectados diretamente no patch poe e no sw, com um link independente da rede cabeada. tentei configura-los de acordo com as instruções do tópico um a um, porem não ativa. A configuração de um ap que estava dando falha removi na opção forget, só que ele some da listas de aps do gerenciador. Como faço para ele retornar e o o que pode esta faltando para ativá-los. GRATA

----------


## EdersonPadua

Para ativalos eu tive que ligar a uma rede valida tipo DHCP senão ele nao ativa e para voltar oq sumil quando vc instalou o soft da unifi junto com ele vem o unifi discoveri abre ele acha veja pelo mec se e ele mesmo e reset pelo unifi discoveri depois e so dar adopt...

----------


## michaelroot

> testei os unifi na pratica muito legal voce cria uma rede com um unico ssid se voce quiser e se não quiser voce pode criar ate 4 diferentes .bom mas vamos a mão na obra de como configurar rapido e facil.
> 
> primeiro e obrigatorio na primeira vez voce tem que adotar o aparelho unifi com a rede padrão ubiquiti 192.168.1.xxxx eu sempre uso o 192.168.1.10 mas voce não vai acessar o unifi como um ap nano ou outro da linha ubiquiti ,voce tem que instalar o unifi controler .
> baixe no site da ubiquiti e instale no seu pc windows ou mac ou ate lynux não vou entrar em detalhes de como instalar o unifi controler no windows por que ate minha filha de 1 ano ja sabe instalar .
> 
> ok feito .
> 
> ligue seu pc no unifi e ligue com um cabo de rede ,coloque em sua placa de rede 192.168.1.10 mascara 255.255.255.0 e ligue o unifi ,abra o unifi controler e veja que ja existe uma notificação de unifi ap encontrado ..clique no mac do unifi do lado esquerdo da tela e jogue ele no mapa ,clique em adopt e ele sera adotado para a rede de sua empresa .
> apos isto ele rebotara e voltara com o led verde e estavel ...se estiver piscando reset e configure de novo .o software do unifi e somente para isto .e logico tambem para o hotspot unifi mas eu não testei .
> ...


Boa noite Naldo, cara eu comprei 3 Roteadores UNIFI AP. Segui os passos que você explicou, eu abro o controlador UNIFI ele busca, dá o sinal verde para abrir o navegador, só que não abre a página. A faixa de IP é aquela mesmo? Desde já muito obrigado.

----------


## andre007

Amigo, preciso de ajuda! configurei o unifi AP e ativei o hotspot com autenticação Voucher e salvei as configurações


ate ai funcionou tudo bem, os dispositivos conectarão e pediam a autenticação por meio de voucher, mas quando fechei o controle manager do unifi no computador o unifi não pediu mas as autenticação, os dispositivos conectaram automático e não pediu mas a senha! já mexi varias vezes e não consigo, queria uma ajuda.

----------


## AMTSUPORTE

Ola pessoal, alguém pode me dar uma ajuda aqui?
Instalei um kit com 3 UAP-LR de inicio todas funcionaram mas depois de alguns minitos parou, ficava caindo. Em dado momento resetei as antenas e reinstalei completamente o aplicativo Unifi Controller porém somente uma delas voltou a funcionar; as outras duas ficam piscando o led em Ambar/verde como se estivesse atualizando firmware(Segundo diz o manual) mas não reconhece mais! Alguém passou por algo parecido???

----------


## AMTSUPORTE

Ola pessoal, alguém pode me dar uma ajuda aqui?
Instalei um kit com 3 UAP-LR de inicio todas funcionaram mas depois de alguns minitos parou, ficava caindo. Em dado momento resetei as antenas e reinstalei completamente o aplicativo Unifi Controller porém somente uma delas voltou a funcionar; as outras duas ficam piscando o led em Ambar/verde como se estivesse atualizando firmware(Segundo diz o manual) mas não reconhece mais! Alguém passou por algo parecido???
Segue abaixo video da situação!

----------


## iury

Naldo864.
Meu camarada se possível me ajude.
Estou com uma rede toda com o unifi mas nenhum sistema Adroid consegue navegar nessa rede. O celulares conectam, obtém IP mas ficam com uma exclamação "!" no sinal de wifi e não navegam...
O que poderia ser?

Desde já obrigado!
Abraço

----------


## bailona

Boa noite,
Gostaria de saber se pode me ajudar, instalei um unifi ap na minha casa, mas ao conectar o celular na rede criada nele da erro de autenticação, já fui lá alterei a senha e tentei de novo e nada, um detalhe na rede do roteador que vem da net ele conecta de boa, mas na rede do unifi ap ele não conecta.Outro detalhe que eu queria saber tambem se pode me ajudar a configurar o unifi ap, talvez seja esse o problema.
Obrigado se puder ajudar.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Usei o mesmo SSID mas com o Unifi em canais diferentes como é indicado caso não va usar VoIP.
Porem tem alguns pontos que o telefone fica caindo toda hora, percebi que ele fica mudando de AP.
Mudei a potencia só fiz mudar o lugar onde ocorre o problema, pois em outro local o sinal vai ter intencidade parecida ou vai ficar variando.
Como resolver?
Hoje eu coloquei um ssid pra cada Hotel1, Hotel2 Hotel3.

----------

